# Brazilian LARPG ends in murder



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 1, 2005)

This is bizarre: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/8042330/



> The crime was shocking by any standard — a family of three bound, drugged and shot in the head at close range in their beds. Then, a twist: The killers said it was all a game, and the penalty for losing was death.
> 
> They said the killings were part of a role-playing game whose rules required the loser to let the winners kill him and his family.
> 
> ...


 
D'you think this story is on the level? Could such a thing really happen, and is it something that might become comon, or just a freak aberration? Either way, the mind boggles!


----------



## NSMike (Jun 1, 2005)

This is possibly one of the most disturbing things I've ever read.  I hope this isn't true. 

With this world, though...


----------



## ommigosh (Jun 1, 2005)

Sounds like it was a normal crime (no role playing at all).  The story of playing a game which the suspects gave to the police seems to be some kind of attempt at escaping the full penalty of the law (on the grounds of temporary insanity /diminished responsibility or some such).


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 5, 2005)

ommigosh said:
			
		

> Sounds like it was a normal crime (no role playing at all). The story of playing a game which the suspects gave to the police seems to be some kind of attempt at escaping the full penalty of the law (on the grounds of temporary insanity /diminished responsibility or some such).


 
I agree. I think there's a lot of nasty folk out there trying to use the old 'film/game made me do it' excuse for their own horrendous activities because they are too cowardly to accept responsibility for their own actions.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 5, 2005)

I have read that this story is being used as a defence, but if it were true it would be unsurprising.
There are already so many people who don't know where reality ends and dreams begin.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 5, 2005)

Interesting - effectively, trying to claim that they were given permission by the victims to commit a crime against them?


----------



## Leto (Jun 5, 2005)

I said:
			
		

> Interesting - effectively, trying to claim that they were given permission by the victims to commit a crime against them?



worked well for the German cannibal, why not for them ? Worthed the try.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 7, 2005)

If that is true it is hugely disturbing, though, I suppose, not entirely suprising. And of course, theres no way to corroborate it anyway...


----------



## Earos (Jun 10, 2005)

I would say death penalty material right there... They knew it was wrong and expected to get punished... all part of the game? well reality wins... Death penalty!


----------



## Leto (Jun 10, 2005)

Earos said:
			
		

> I would say death penalty material right there... They knew it was wrong and expected to get punished... all part of the game? well reality wins... Death penalty!


Killing killers as punishement ? Who will then kill the executer ?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 10, 2005)

I will.


----------

